# Moving to Asturias



## Free90 (9 mo ago)

Hi there, I will be moving to Asturias ( Oviedo ) shortly with my Partner ( Spanish ) Are there any ex-pat community forums for Northern Spain? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

I have heard that there is an Asturias expat facebook page. However, I have no first hand knowledge of it since I never have had and will not have a Facebook account due to their unethical business practices.


----------



## Astur (6 mo ago)

My wife and I are moving to Oviedo with our 2 kids this year (as soon as the visa is ready). I would love to connect to expats in the area. If you ever found that Asturias expat group please share!


----------



## Ilovepatnevin (Feb 26, 2009)

According to the ayuntamiento de Oviedo, out of a total population of about 217,000, there are 188 Americans, 212 British and 43 Irish. I think, but am not sure, that this includes students.
Whilst not impossible, I suspect that such small numbers make it unlikely you will find an expat/immigrant group.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Ilovepatnevin said:


> According to the ayuntamiento de Oviedo, out of a total population of about 217,000, there are 188 Americans, 212 British and 43 Irish. I think, but am not sure, that this includes students.
> Whilst not impossible, I suspect that such small numbers make it unlikely you will find an expat/immigrant group.


It surprises me that there are that many Americans and Brits. I am out and about a lot in Oviedo going to lectures, concerts, cafe scene and sporting events, in my four years, I have only run into 1 American and 1 Brit that were not university students.


----------



## Astur (6 mo ago)

timwip said:


> It surprises me that there are that many Americans and Brits. I am out and about a lot in Oviedo going to lectures, concerts, cafe scene and sporting events, in my four years, I have only run into 1 American and 1 Brit that were not university students.


I find this extremely encouraging. No offense to any expats but it sounds like it'll be easier to integrate after moving.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Astur said:


> I find this extremely encouraging. No offense to any expats but it sounds like it'll be easier to integrate after moving.


The best part of Asturias are the Asturian people. They really have a sense of community and will embrace outsiders.


----------



## Astur (6 mo ago)

That's really wonderful to hear.


----------

